# Frontline, seizures and renal failure



## johnwayne (Jun 9, 2007)

I've read some people saying that Frontline could possibly cause seizures. This morning we (the vet and me) think that my two year old lab mutt had a seizure. Doc said it wasn't a huge deal, lots of dogs live with it, he wanted to keep him for the day and run some tests. He was surprised to find that my dog's kidneys were only working at 25%. He's now going to keep him for a few days.

This dog has been very playful, even more than usual lately. Eats well, and all the other things, he is just plain healthy, until this morning. Frontline was applied last night and he lost it this morning. Question is, has anyone heard of Frontline damaging the kidneys? I can understand a possible neurological reaction to it, but I can't see how the kidneys are related to seizures.

I can't find any information on it. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Omega_Brindle_Pit_Bull (Feb 6, 2008)

First I'd like to say I'm sorry about your dog. I hope everything turns out ok.
My vet told me that animals can lick the Frontline and not have any problems. She was telling me to apply it higher than the box says to avoid the cats licking it and the medication not be 100% effective. She said it is perfectly safe for them to lick it, just not a good thing because it removes it from their skin.
My parents used to use Frontline when I was a kid, and now I use it for my cat and dog with great success. The reason I use this brand is because it is non toxic to cats, which some brands are not. Just my guess, but I would say the Frontline had nothing to do with it. But like I said, this is a complete assumption, so please don't take my word for it.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your dog and hope he will be okay. I had a bad experience with Frontline, but can't prove it was the product. I also did a search and didn't find anything. 

I hope you or your vet will contact Frontline, and see if they have had previous reports of seizures..

Sending positive thoughts, your dog will be home with you soon.


----------



## aero4ever (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your baby and hope that everything will turn out OK for you.

Haven't had a problem with Frontline (which is what mine are on now) but one of my dogs did have a reaction to K9 Advantix. All my dogs had been on it for over a year and one Saturday after our walk I applied it to all three. A few hours later my older one (he's 2) was lathargic and his movements were really jerky. I could tell it was neurological. Rushed him to the emergency room and was told that it the K9 Advantix was poisoning him. He had to stay overnight and was given several doses of atropin but he's fine now.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

How is your dog doing today? I hope he has improved.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Never had a problem with Frontline. I did on biospot though with femka. I put it on her, and knowing to watch flea products on a sighthound kept her in my sight. Good thing I did- her eyes rolled up and she went into a seizure. How on earth I picked up a dog of her size, and threw her into the whirlpool, dumped dawn on her and started washing her, I have no idea. I did not even have time to grab the phone to call the vet. In a few minutes her eyes went normal and it stopped. I kept rinsing her- she went fine- and called the vet. 
Frontline does not have the same inhibitors biospot did. My vet felt it was safe. I have since used frontline on femka, with no reaction at all!


----------



## johnwayne (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm not sure how he is yet. They haven't run more tests yet. He's chewed through five IV's. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

I do use frontline and have used it on my dog that has epilepsy..... 
without a problem..... 2 years of age is prime time for epilepsy to set in and epilepsy due to vaccine reaction generally occurs between 2 and 4 years of age.... my epi dog Cuinn began seizing at 2.5 


I wish you luck wiht your pup 
s


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

I hope your dog is doing better today. 

Our Aussie is epileptic. We haven't used flea medication on him in a long time...we generally don't have a flea issue...when we did I think we used frontline and a pill as a combo. I believe that was before the seizures and not the "cause".

What are you feeding the dog? could the kidney issue be from food?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Frontline is generally very safe, but any flea product applied to an animal with compromised kidney or liver function could cause problems---they can't process normal things the way a healthy dog can. I doubt the Frontline caused the issues, though.


----------



## Mutt Lover53 (Jul 2, 2009)

I think I must be on the Frontline website. I have been to other sites and there ARE others who have experienced problems with Frontline application and consequence seizures. I am one of them. 
With no other changes to my dog's diet, toys, location, etc. and no longer using Frontline the seizures have stopped. Coincidence ... I think not.


----------



## taylor_patz (May 6, 2021)

johnwayne said:


> I've read some people saying that Frontline could possibly cause seizures. This morning we (the vet and me) think that my two year old lab mutt had a seizure. Doc said it wasn't a huge deal, lots of dogs live with it, he wanted to keep him for the day and run some tests. He was surprised to find that my dog's kidneys were only working at 25%. He's now going to keep him for a few days.
> 
> This dog has been very playful, even more than usual lately. Eats well, and all the other things, he is just plain healthy, until this morning. Frontline was applied last night and he lost it this morning. Question is, has anyone heard of Frontline damaging the kidneys? I can understand a possible neurological reaction to it, but I can't see how the kidneys are related to seizures.
> 
> I can't find any information on it. Thanks a bunch.





johnwayne said:


> I've read some people saying that Frontline could possibly cause seizures. This morning we (the vet and me) think that my two year old lab mutt had a seizure. Doc said it wasn't a huge deal, lots of dogs live with it, he wanted to keep him for the day and run some tests. He was surprised to find that my dog's kidneys were only working at 25%. He's now going to keep him for a few days.
> 
> This dog has been very playful, even more than usual lately. Eats well, and all the other things, he is just plain healthy, until this morning. Frontline was applied last night and he lost it this morning. Question is, has anyone heard of Frontline damaging the kidneys? I can understand a possible neurological reaction to it, but I can't see how the kidneys are related to seizures.
> 
> I can't find any information on it. Thanks a bunch.





johnwayne said:


> I've read some people saying that Frontline could possibly cause seizures. This morning we (the vet and me) think that my two year old lab mutt had a seizure. Doc said it wasn't a huge deal, lots of dogs live with it, he wanted to keep him for the day and run some tests. He was surprised to find that my dog's kidneys were only working at 25%. He's now going to keep him for a few days.
> 
> This dog has been very playful, even more than usual lately. Eats well, and all the other things, he is just plain healthy, until this morning. Frontline was applied last night and he lost it this morning. Question is, has anyone heard of Frontline damaging the kidneys? I can understand a possible neurological reaction to it, but I can't see how the kidneys are related to seizures.
> 
> I can't find any information on it. Thanks a bunch.




I just came across your post on google when I was doing some research myself on if frontline causes kidney failure. I’ve been doing a lot of research on this lately because to make a long story short I had a cat (yes I’m aware this site and post is pertaining to a dog) who just died less than a week ago from kidney failure. April of last year I found a flea on my cat which is the first time he’s ever had anything like that, so I applied frontline to the back of his neck. I have had this cat 13 years and brought him in for an annual check up every single year, he had never had anything come back abnormal at the vet on any of his routine check ups. Almost immediately after using frontline, my cat started displaying symptoms of kidney disease (excess drinking, lethargy, hiding, etc). I brought him to the vet ASAP only to find out his kidneys were at less than 40% life less and he was very ill. Keep in mind he was just at the vet for his annual check up in February, two months prior, and all of his checkup blood work etc was normal per usual. I’ve spent thousands of dollars the past year now taking him to specialists, doing fluids under the skin, kidney medication, special diet, weekly vet visits to monitor his kidneys, he just passed away last Friday.
I share my story because there is no way my cat possibly developed kidney failure in a two month period, he started displaying signs of kidney failure almost immediately after I applied frontline to him.. and I am aware kidney failure is common among cats over the age of 12 but for him to get kidney failure literally immediately after I applied frontline is not a coincidence. Take from this what you will but I genuinely hope my story is of value to others. Just because there is so directly proof correlating front line to renal failure in animals does NOT mean frontline is as safe as people make it out to be. It is an insecticide that clearly affects all animals in different ways.

I hope your dog is ok, I’m very sorry to hear that you’re going through the same thing I did.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm sorry about your cat. How awful.

This thread is 13 years old, however, and none of the posters are active anymore. I'm going to close this thread to further replies, but please feel free to start your own thread or join any of the other current discussions. You'll likely get more replies that way.


----------

